# Spielsuche (ähnlich wie World of Warcraft)



## Frischluft (25. November 2012)

*Spielsuche (ähnlich wie World of Warcraft)*

Guten Tag,

ich habe mal wieder lust auf ein schönes MMORPG und zwar sollte dies wie WoW sein. Vor 6 Jahren habe ich mit WoW angefangen ( zu BC Zeiten) und muss sagen seid Wotlk turn mich das Spiel einfach nicht mehr an. Alles wurde so "Noobfreundlich" gemacht. Es beitet einfach keine Herausforderungen mehr. Wo ist denn der Spaß dabei einfach durch Instanzen durch zu rushen, dann das beste Eq zu haben und sich cool zu fühlen? Die alten Zeit, als das leveln noch ewig gedauert hat, man mehrere Wochen gebraucht hat um einen Raid zu clearen. Diese Zeiten sind leider in WoW schon längst vergangen. DerZeit habe ich leider keine Ahnung wie es mit dem neuen Addone ist. Ich habe es mir nicht mehr gekauft um mir eine Enttäuschung zu ersparen. 

Was das Spiel haben sollte ausser eine Ähnlichkeit zu WoW: Schlachtfelder (BG´s), Arena , viele aktive Spieler. Viel PvP ,viel PvE. Es sollte herrausfordernt sein! Schöne lvl Gebiete! Klassen wie bei WoW z.B. einen Frostmage mag ich nicht missen. 
Jedoch sollte es nicht unbedingt was japanisches sein oder ein Pay 2 Win Game!  

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus auf eure Ideen und Tips


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2012)

Guildwars 2 ist vor kurzem rausgekommen und geht in die Richtung. Gibt meines Wissens nach keine monatlichen Gebühren. Außerdem ist Herr der Ringe Online seit einer Weile Free 2 Play ... reinschnuppern könnte sich lohnen, aber nicht mit der Nase an Hobbitfüßen hängenbleiben!


----------



## Frischluft (25. November 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Jedoch möchte ich echt viele aktive haben  HdRO ist da nicht so meins... und bei Guildwars 2 ist pvp nicht so mein Geschmack


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Muss es denn "mittelalterliche" Fantasy sein? Also: Magier, Kämpfer, Diebe, Orks usw. ? 


Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber vlt wäre Rift auch was: Rift (PC): Test, Guides, Videos, News, Release Termin - buffed.de


----------



## varonn (30. November 2012)

kann dir Rift entfehlen ist ein ziemlich geniales spiel  und macht ganz schön laune z.b das einfach irgendwo risse entstehen und dann spawnen bei den rissen npc die du platt machen muss oder ein massen event entsteht da komme in ein gebiet ganz viele risse und mann muss die vor gegebenen zahlan risse schließen und dann kommt ein boss guckes dir mal an und dann gibs da noch artefakte sammeln da gibs da noch rätseln die versteckt sind die leute wo ich damals gezockt habe sind auch freundlich gewesen klassen system ist halt ein bisschen anders im wow da gibs es nur 4 klassen und zwar Krieger,Kleriker,schurke oder waldläufer und magier das geilste ist es gibt seelen das sind die talent bäume und man kann jede seele die zu einer Klasse gibs kombonieren aber auch nur wenn man will mann kann dann z.b gibs da ein hilfe knopf da kann mann  gucken welche seele  mit einer anderen  am besten zusammen passt

RIFT® - Start - Dynamisches Fantasy-MMORPG


----------



## varonn (30. November 2012)

oh verdammt hab zu spät gesehen das herbboy auch schon rift entfohlen hat


----------



## LiquidGravity (30. November 2012)

Aion ist auch eine alternative. Es ist Free2play, der Grafik ist ganz sexy, die Spielmechanik ok und es gibt PvP und PVE gleichermaßen. Das Problem ist, dass es in diesem Game vorallem Open PvP gibt. Da rennen fast nur Leute rum, die Endgear haben und dich innerhalb von einer Sekunde zerlegen. Wenn du mehr wissen willst, kann ich dir gern ein wenig mehr erzählen.

OffTopic: Der TE hat ein ganz anderes Problem. Wenn man mal WoW über ne längere Zeit gesuchtet hat, wirst du nur ganz schwer ein MMO finden, dass 1. wie WoW ist und 2. dich wirklich fesselt. Man mag über WoW denken was man will aber es ist verdammt durchdacht und in fast allen Belangen der Konkurenz überlegen. Genau daran erinnerst du dich in all den anderen MMO's, wenn dusie ausprobierst. Ich wage mal die Prognose, dass du kein MMO finden wirst, dass dich auf längere Zeit binden kann und dir so viel Spaß macht wie WoW damals. Da könnt ich fast mein linkes Ei drauf verwetten


----------

